# Mit welchen Prog Videos schneiden?



## foxx21 (19. Dezember 2001)

Hallo, hab noch keinerlei erfahrung mit Videoschnitt etc.

würd mich mal interresieren ob es ein prgo gibt mit dem man z.b. ein avi. file öffnet und dann z.b. ein teil rauschneiden kann, effekte einfügen etc.

-greez


----------



## Quentin (19. Dezember 2001)

http://www.virtualdub.org/ - file öffnen und teile rausschneiden

keine effekte


----------



## compleXity (19. Dezember 2001)

*also ich...*

also ich hab in meinem praktikum als videoschnitt technicker immer mit nem Avid System gearbeitet. Verflixt teuer  und kompliziert. Auf Mac Basis das ganze  Davon würd ich abraten. Ansonsten würd ich sagen es gibt genug Software dafür. Ich glaub sogar Adobe hat auch sowas im Sortiment...


----------



## scavanger (19. Dezember 2001)

hoi,

ich benutze für den schnitt adobe premiere 6, ist cool das proggi. wenn man photoshop kennt und beherrscht ist premiere kein großer umstieg.

für einen anfänger würde ich movieXone empfehlen, da es kostenlos und gut ist. dieses proggi besitzt auch effekte und viele anderen sachen.
http://www.aist.de/

auch ein cooles progi ist @udio & video office von magix.

hoffe ich konnte euch helfen


----------



## Azrael666 (29. Dezember 2001)

Also ich arbeite mit Virtual Dub und Nandub!
Adobe Premiere 6 kann sich halt ned jeder original leisten *g*....oder aus dem Netz saugen!


Greetz Azrael


----------

